# My buddys big surprise.



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I didnt know how to tell my buddy that his wife is cheating on him so a few days ago I went out took the card out of one of his cameras and put some pics of her with the dude on there. He is headed out right now to get his camera cards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow really?


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol, don't believe it but still would like to hear the end of the story.


----------



## thickett99 (Dec 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## marty.301 (Feb 16, 2008)

dude, really ? 
that is nuts
you are kidding ....right ?


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope there are some pixs of a big buck to soften the blow.


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

haha i love this site i realy do!

well......keep us posted lol


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Um.......Wow! I think I'd rather you just told me. If it were me of course.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its been goin on for a long time. I actually told the guy several times that I though something was goin on. All he would ever say was no no way and unless you have proof bla bla bla. So I went out there Sun night and put the pics on the card then put the card back at lunch yesterday.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

what do you think he will say when he sees you with his wife... ha ha


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool story.


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> what do you think he will say when he sees you with his wife... ha ha


hahahahaha


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its not me. I just hope the guy that sent em to me hadnt sent them to him already.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

What no one is asking is, how did you get pics of her cheating? don don don....


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

Jfriesner said:


> What no one is asking is, how did you get pics of her cheating? don don don....


i was wondering the same thing....


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Boy this has potential to end badly


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Good now he has an excuse to dump her and hunt all the time 
a blessing in disguise


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Man That is crazy I would have told himn once and been done with it. If he don't believe you then it is his problem he was told. Good luck with this.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

This could get real ugly quick


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The guy in the pictures didn't have "I b daHood" tatoo'd on his butt,,,,,did he?:dontknow:


----------



## Htown83 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

One of my other friends got some pics of them when they were out of town. Im not talking about them bein in the throws of passions im talking about kissing and hugging on each other. 

But this guy is not too smart so she will probably lie her way out of it. You cant make a guy believe anything they dont want to.

Same guy who a year ago told me to watch as he shot a beer can off the toolbox of his pickup with a deer slug he found in his jacket from his smooth bore over under. After he shoots out the drivers and passenger side windows he blames me for putting the beer can too close to the cab when we got out to go try and kill a few rabbits a few hours earlier.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Jfriesner said:


> What no one is asking is, how did you get pics of her cheating? don don don....


that's exactly what I was gonna ask!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

roscoe221 said:


> One of my other friends got some pics of them when they were out of town. Im not talking about them bein in the throws of passions im talking about kissing and hugging on each other.
> 
> But this guy is not too smart so she will probably lie her way out of it. You cant make a guy believe anything they dont want to.
> 
> Same guy who a year ago told me to watch as he shot a beer can off the toolbox of his pickup with a deer slug he found in his jacket from his smooth bore over under. After he shoots out the drivers and passenger side windows he blames me for putting the beer can too close to the cab when we got out to go try and kill a few rabbits a few hours earlier.


haha thats too funny right there lol


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> One of my other friends got some pics of them when they were out of town. Im not talking about them bein in the throws of passions im talking about kissing and hugging on each other.
> 
> But this guy is not too smart so she will probably lie her way out of it. You cant make a guy believe anything they dont want to.
> 
> Same guy who a year ago told me to watch as he shot a beer can off the toolbox of his pickup with a deer slug he found in his jacket from his smooth bore over under. After he shoots out the drivers and passenger side windows he blames me for putting the beer can too close to the cab when we got out to go try and kill a few rabbits a few hours earlier.


You two sound like a great team.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Not only could it end badly, it could end AWESOME.


----------



## Hornporn (Sep 22, 2010)

Dude, this is so frigging funny!!! My wife and I are reading this and cracking up!!! We can hardly wait to here the outcome.

Please keep us posted, this is so damn classic. You are a funny funny guy.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

The Hood said:


> The guy in the pictures didn't have "I b daHood" tatoo'd on his butt,,,,,did he?:dontknow:


 No because the title of the thread wouls have been * MY BUDDY's WIFES LITTLE SUPRISE......... LOL*


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

passinthrough12 said:


> You two sound like a great team.


That says it all! LOLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

im ready to hear what he does about this other buck who has been chaseing his doe.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

ollie6x47 said:


> Hope there are some pixs of a big buck to soften the blow.


You know, this is a sad story but that's a damn funny reply right there.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks this is a stupid post. Nothing personal, but why are you not tell him in person with proof? Also, why are you advertising this to the archery world? Sorry to hear this is happening to your buddy but not a bowhunting story and not a Soap Opera channel here.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm calling b.s. on this one. :bs:


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Update?


----------



## outdoorsmanjw (Sep 20, 2009)

I want to know how this ends keep us up to date. I do feel sorry for him though.


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

show us the pictures!


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a stupid post. Nothing personal, but why are you not tell him in person with proof? Also, why are you advertising this to the archery world? Sorry to hear this is happening to your buddy but not a bowhunting story and not a Soap Opera channel here.


Not just you. That's a tool move for sure. However, I'm not surprised it's in the bowhunting section.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

haha. wow. 

i really dont know what to say


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

relax guy;s Im sure this just a joke thread to lighten things up????? wheres your wife right now?????????


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I still have not heard anything out of him. I tried to call him but he wont answer the phone. No way am I going to put the pictures on the internet.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

he said he wasant going to post the pictures on the internet so you can relax now have a beer,,


----------



## Johndel (Nov 16, 2007)

Tag to see the outcome : )


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Hood said:


> The guy in the pictures didn't have "I b daHood" tatoo'd on his butt,,,,,did he?:dontknow:


Classic!


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Also these two are not actually wedding ring married they have just been together so long I call her his wife, might as well be. Wasnt really thinking about that when I put wife earlier, I was just excited he called and said he was going to get his camera cards. If it was his actual wife wife I probably would not have posted about it or put it on his deer cam. Yall are picturing a guy with a nice little wife in the kitchen and kids in the back yard. This is a guy with a live in girlfriend that doesnt really like me and I really dont like her.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I hate to say it but sure beats the crap out of another what BH you shooting thread.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

dac said:


> I hate to say it but sure beats the crap out of another what BH you shooting thread.


Agreed....


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its has to do with deer cameras. And the woods. Its a damn girl friend calm down.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> Also these two are not actually wedding ring married they have just been together so long I call her his wife, might as well be. Wasnt really thinking about that when I put wife earlier, I was just excited he called and said he was going to get his camera cards. If it was his actual wife wife I probably would not have posted about it or put it on his deer cam. Yall are picturing a guy with a nice little wife in the kitchen and kids in the back yard. This is a guy with a live in girlfriend that doesnt really like me and I really dont like her.


 OHHHHH I get it now you too guy;s are "Hunting Buddys" and spend lots of time in the woods together,, hense she dosent like you.. so if you get rid of the chick 
You can move in and take her place.. *Roscoe You sly dog you...................... *


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

It is still a quick way to get someone killed.


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

I have just 1 word for the OP:

AWESOME!

Cheaters deserve ZERO respect!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think this one would win first place in the other thread titled... 


"Strange things you have found on your trail cam."


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Is the rut on? Or are those next weeks pics?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

> who cares besides either teenagers or creepy old bachelors and the like.


please help me,,I'm wondering what I am......a dirty old hood?


----------



## mathews fanboy (Oct 3, 2010)

if you dont like it dont read it read about rage heads


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> relax guy;s Im sure this just a joke thread to lighten things up????? wheres your wife right now?????????


Her butt better be in the kitchen, let me go check.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

His phones goin straight to voice mail. I might have to take a drive by there later. These two have a nasty habit of smashing each others cell phones when there fighting.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

The Hood said:


> please help me,,I'm wondering what I am......a dirty old hood?


Well...he did say "and the like" didn't he?:smile:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> he said he wasant going to post the pictures on the internet so you can relax now have a beer,,


You reckon thats what go him so upset? LOL. AT least we might have an interesting photo on the new 2011 rage kill photos! :mg::mg::mg:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

this is just great!!


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

Did he have any nice pic.s on his cam sd card?


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

and this has what to do with bowhunting?


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> His phones goin straight to voice mail. I might have to take a drive by there later. These two have a nasty habit of smashing each others cell phones when there fighting.


hurry back


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Also I forgot. There was not pics of any good bucks. Couple does, a spike , and what looked like the butt end of a raccoon.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cant say I believe the story but if real its interesting...


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Finally a funny thread insted if
1 which broadhead
2. mathews Vs hoyt.
3.another deer hit cant find
4. which finger should I pick my nose with. what do you guy;s think.


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

roscoe221 said:


> Also I forgot. There was not pics of any good bucks. Couple does, a spike , and what looked like the *butt end of a raccoon*.


Sure that wasnt the girlfriend??


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

This could lead to a whole new thread, score this cheater. :mg:


----------



## newarcher1987 (Aug 8, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> what do you think he will say when he sees you with his wife... ha ha


LMAO. I love this sight. Always good for a laugh. Better then paying for a therapist I guess. lol.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like the guy is dating a real nutcase. Hopefully he'll broom her and get some good hunting in this year. Sounds like the pathetic type though, the ones that get ran ovr by thier ole ladies. Please try to talk some sense into this cat if he still keeps her around. If it we're me, I would have developed the pics, and give them to him right in front of her. I have had a GF cheat on me before, there's nothing better than the look on thier face when they're BUSTED!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

WOW.....Ill check back later for an update.


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> Finally a funny thread insted if
> 1 which broadhead
> 2. mathews Vs hoyt.
> 3.another deer hit cant find
> 4. which finger should I pick my nose with. what do you guy;s think.



+1 now that is what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

drenalinhunter1 said:


> and this has what to do with bowhunting?


Everything! This could be the difference in this guy getting to bowhunt with his friends all year, or going out by himself hunting once, maybe twice. This has everything to do with bowhunting, especially for him.

Commence!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The first picture on the card was probably a big buck and he left and went hunting. His gf will erase all the other pictures before he gets back.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NelDG_re9PI


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I know a guy who would pick his buddy up to hunt, then drop him off at his stand. Go back to the house and be with the wife until dark and then go pick him up at the road and tell him he didn't see anything!
True story, the guy was a jerk but played the game. The couple is divorced now (go figure) but heck you could have done it a bit more gentle then him hoping to see a big buck on the cam and not someone mounting his DOE.
I would have helped him get some of his hunting stuff out of the house (borrow it!) before you drop that kind of bomb!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow. Hope no one gets lead poisoning.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

drenalinhunter1 said:


> and this has what to do with bowhunting?


How to get your buddy more days to hunt.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

matlocc said:


> I know a guy who would pick his buddy up to hunt, then drop him off at his stand. Go back to the house and be with the wife until dark and then go pick him up at the road and tell him he didn't see anything!
> True story, the guy was a jerk but played the game. The couple is divorced now (go figure) but heck you could have done it a bit more gentle then him hoping to see a big buck on the cam and not someone mounting his DOE.
> I would have helped him get some of his hunting stuff out of the house (borrow it!) before you drop that kind of bomb!


Thanks for lighting the Bulb HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## newarcher1987 (Aug 8, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> OHHHHH I get it now you too guy;s are "Hunting Buddys" and spend lots of time in the woods together,, hense she dosent like you.. so if you get rid of the chick
> You can move in and take her place.. *Roscoe You sly dog you...................... *


THats is damn funny right there.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> no because the title of the thread wouls have been * my buddy's wifes little suprise......... Lol*


ouch!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

knob said:


> ouch!


 OUCH " comming from a guy named KNOB ut-o


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a guess But are the pictures of you and your buddy playing the banjo? If you know what im talking about


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

OHHH SNAP!!! That's crazy! He will either love you or hate you for it...if you tell him it was you.


----------



## jimehall (Feb 19, 2010)

Why are you playing games with him and then posting it on Archery Talk. If you were a real friend you would have had the balls and decency to tell him in person.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a stupid post. Nothing personal, but why are you not tell him in person with proof? Also, why are you advertising this to the archery world? Sorry to hear this is happening to your buddy but not a bowhunting story and not a Soap Opera channel here.


I think it's a "HOW IS MY FORM" thread?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jimehall said:


> Why are you playing games with him and then posting it on Archery Talk. If you were a real friend you would have had the balls and decency to tell him in person.


I agree man roscoe has NO BALLS:chortle:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> OHHHHH I get it now you too guy;s are "Hunting Buddys" and spend lots of time in the woods together,, hense she dosent like you.. so if you get rid of the chick
> You can move in and take her place.. *Roscoe You sly dog you...................... *


Or is it Brokeback Hunting??? LOL


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

some of you hard butts need to chillaxe a little and have a laugh.... i'll will need a little more proof to think its real but dang if it is man that is a freakin laugh and a half... oh my gosh i cant imagine his face when he sees those on his sd card....lmao!!! its so much better than reading one more post of which broadhead, next monster buck, and another one got away.... 

even though i like to read those its good to have a laugh.... YOu know when we read this post "MY BUDDYS BIG SURPRISE" we all thought its was some amazing deer pic..LOL


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Jerry!!!jerry!!!jerry!!!


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope this is a joke. Riding around drinking beer hunting. Sounds like an accident waiting to happen............OH WAIT it did


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Still no answer to calls or texts. But I just got off the phone with a guy who lives out there and he said they got the old trailer out there loading junk up!!! Now this has happened many times. They load up all her junk and move her out then in a few days shes back. Hopefully this will stick. I still want to talk to him and get the inside info. I guarantee you there is a lot of stuff getting tore up right now. They dont beat on each other but they tear the hell out clothes, furniture, decorations, and the big one is pictures of them I mean they really love to smash picture frames.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

On the next jerry springer................


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> I agree man roscoe has NO BALLS:chortle:


Like I said before I had told him in person and he told me unless I had proof that it never happened, I gave the proof.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> Still no answer to calls or texts. But I just got off the phone with a guy who lives out there and he said they got the old trailer out there loading junk up!!! Now this has happened many times. They load up all her junk and move her out then in a few days shes back. Hopefully this will stick. I still want to talk to him and get the inside info. I guarantee you there is a lot of stuff getting tore up right now. They dont beat on each other but they tear the hell out clothes, furniture, decorations, and the big one is pictures of them I mean they really love to smash picture frames.


then why are you not there recording this for all of us man your a selfish dude


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

mbw said:


> OHHH SNAP!!! That's crazy! He will either love you or hate you for it...if you tell him it was you.


He will know its me. I was out there when we put the camera up a couple weeks ago. I doubt anybody else knows where it is.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Best thread ever.....


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

wow thats kinda messed up


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

does your buddy have an AT account?? he should. . . . lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah im probably gonna have to drive over there and see whats goin on. This is almost as good as the time I saw a combine pulling a head pulling a three wheeler down the road.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

If anyone wants a link to a site with crazy stuff like this all the time just shoot me a PM.


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=NelDG_re9PI


That was great and this thread will be legendary.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Somethin all the time.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

this is too funny!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

sex, sdcards, and big bucks..... never would imagined that all in one forum thread.....


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

pse85 said:


> haha i love this site i realy do!
> 
> well......keep us posted lol


I so agree man!! Some craziness goes on in the world and on here.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

I cant believe you told him that way...i thinks its an awesome way...lol


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Buckhavoc said:


> some of you hard butts need to chillaxe a little and have a laugh.... i'll will need a little more proof to think its real but dang if it is man that is a freakin laugh and a half... oh my gosh i cant imagine his face when he sees those on his sd card....lmao!!! its so much better than reading one more post of which broadhead, next monster buck, and another one got away....
> 
> even though i like to read those its good to have a laugh.... YOu know when we read this post "MY BUDDYS BIG SURPRISE" we all thought its was some amazing deer pic..LOL


Hahaha my thoughts exact dude, then i open and go on to read and see no pics......***!!!! LMAO


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pics of the girl or im not believing anything!!!!


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Funny funny funny stuff!


----------



## sloz (Feb 25, 2009)

haha I can't believe i just read 3 pages of comments on this, but it sure is funny! let us all know what happens next!


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW! On the other hand I would not mind seeing what goes in that bra a few posts up!!! NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

:set1_draught2: Looks like I'm going to be here a while......I need to hear the end of this.........be back soon....this is going to take an 18 pack.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully he had a few nice bucks on the camera. Does this remind anyone of the story of the guy trying to catch his wife cheating by hiding in the garage and was horrified to see his strings were fraying.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

DXT122 said:


> Hopefully he had a few nice bucks on the camera. Does this remind anyone of the story of the guy trying to catch his wife cheating by hiding in the garage and was horrified to see his strings were fraying.


I remember that that was classic


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

icefishur96 said:


> :set1_draught2: Looks like I'm going to be here a while......I need to hear the end of this.........be back soon....this is going to take an 18 pack.


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

DXT122 said:


> Hopefully he had a few nice bucks on the camera. Does this remind anyone of the story of the guy trying to catch his wife cheating by hiding in the garage and was horrified to see his strings were fraying.


Now that story was funny!!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

I cant believe that no one has told you that "this thread is useless without pics"


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I would of mooned the camera after putting the card back in... Just saying...


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

ha,
maybe he isnt answering your calls for a reason. you said yourself that he would know you put the card here! maybe he is thinking that you kept this from him instead of telling him that YOU HAVE PROOF! i bet when he see's you you are gonna look alot like the **** thats been raidin' your trash at nite! just sayin! anywase, hows the rut in ky? lol


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

This is hilarious!


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

whitetailfreak said:


> I'm calling b.s. on this one. :bs:


Second that!:bs::bs:


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Update? Suspense is crazy fun!


----------



## Lynch Mob (Jan 27, 2010)

Tree Stand $150.00
Tree Steps $30.00
Brand New Trail Cam $200.00
Pictures of your girl friend cheating PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I REALLY hope this is true! If not i want the last 5min of my life back!


----------



## blew (May 7, 2010)

crankn101 said:


>


u mad?


----------



## ryanhill (Jan 15, 2010)

if you were my buddy and thats how you told me or showed me the pics there would be two asses getin whooped . pals dont do stuff like that to each other . i dont know how much i believe this whole story if its true your not a very good friend and he should dump you along with her cheating ass


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

ryanhill said:


> if you were my buddy and thats how you told me or showed me the pics there would be two asses getin whooped . pals dont do stuff like that to each other . i dont know how much i believe this whole story if its true your not a very good friend and he should dump you along with her cheating ass


best advice the op has had on here thus far!


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

roscoe221 said:


> Somethin all the time.


HAHA Classic


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


 lmao


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

On a more serious note. Sometimes some people have to see for themselves, family and friends can tell you till they are blue in the face, if you dont want to believe what you hear. Well sometimes seeing is believing. This is however a very original way to show someone.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Subcribing just in case this is true...and before it gets the lock down.


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats epic.


----------



## McHuntin420 (Feb 14, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


Now I know what Red Bull and vodka feels like coming out my nose, thanks.:laugh2:


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

crankn101 said:


>


For the ones that dont get it...


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Woa woa woa, What if he missed some nice big buck pics because you had the card outta the cam for a bit?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

:read2:


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

McHuntin420 said:


> Now I know what Red Bull and vodka feels like coming out my nose, thanks.:laugh2:


lucky dog!


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

mathews fanboy said:


> if you dont like it dont read it read about rage heads


This thread could be about rage heads in a sense!


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

First of all, if you were my friend, when it is all over, I think what I'd be most POd about is that when you added the cheating pics you didn't put a monster buck on there to help me get over her. I hope this is not true, but pretty darn funny none the less.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

can we get this thread stickied man its hillarious


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

notice he hasnt responded back yet! it could be because ofa few factors!
numero uno!
he went up to his house like he said he was gonna do and all hell broke loose!
2. he made all this up and got a crap ton more replies than he thought he would! most people making fun of him!
3. he fell asleep!
4. feel dumb about sticking the card with the pics in the cam in the first place and doesnt know what to do and now hes on the phone with his friends gf wondering if he did the right thing! just my thoughts!


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


funniest thing i heard all day, thats good observation right there


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

roscoe221 said:


> I didnt know how to tell my buddy that his wife is cheating on him so a few days ago I went out took the card out of one of his cameras and put some pics of her with the dude on there. He is headed out right now to get his camera cards.


that's cold dude should of left it alone can only mean hard ache


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

pse85 said:


> notice he hasnt responded back yet! it could be because ofa few factors!
> numero uno!
> he went up to his house like he said he was gonna do and all hell broke loose!
> 2. he made all this up and got a crap ton more replies than he thought he would! most people making fun of him!
> ...


maybe he went to take the card out before his boy finds them so he can tell him in person like he should have but none the less its still pretty funny


----------



## Hornporn (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey dude, can you post the pics on here? That would be a riot!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

pse85 said:


> notice he hasnt responded back yet! it could be because ofa few factors!
> numero uno!
> he went up to his house like he said he was gonna do and all hell broke loose!
> 2. he made all this up and got a crap ton more replies than he thought he would! most people making fun of him!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

ToddRvs said:


> that's cold dude should of left it alone can only mean hard ache


he said "hard ache" what a great freudin slip


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

oh good lord....whew i thought this thread got locked down for a sec!

best laugh i had all week!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


:chortle:


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

I am laughing my ass off here at work!!!


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

lol,, well he could look at pictures,,, and say looks like the rut is on


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Or he went to his buddys house to see what was going on.....found his buddy had thrown all her chit in a pile in the yard sitting in a lawn chair with a case of beer waiting for her to come home from her other boyfriends house.....as he pulled up....he yells " grab that gas can by the garage would ya"......so he does....dumps it all over the pile.....as she drives up....they sit in the chairs....he grabs his bow with an arrow that has a sock on the end of it, dips it in gas lights it....shoots it into the pile.....BOOM SHAKA LAKA....and they continue to drink the rest of the case of beer as she is running around like a chicken with her head cut off wondering what the heck is going on then...and only then is the precise moment at which he hands her the pics and says get out......or your next.........


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to laugh at a sad situation but this is freeeegin funny. I feel bad for the guy!

Keep us posted..

BTW..... his wife is a tramp...hopefully he kicks that scab to the curb like the sack of trash she is


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

instead of a sock, he should have some of her nappy cheating panties on an OLD CHEAP arrow ready to go! We would not want to waste one of his good hunting arrows on her at this point!


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

agreed! the rutt is right around the corner! he doesnt need any distraction for a couple weeks!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

bp6469 said:


> instead of a sock, he should have some of her nappy cheating panties on an OLD CHEAP arrow ready to go! We would not want to waste one of his good hunting arrows on her at this point!


Forgive me I have been drinking..........I should have thought of that!!!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

icefishur96 said:


> Or he went to his buddys house to see what was going on.....found his buddy had thrown all her chit in a pile in the yard sitting in a lawn chair with a case of beer waiting for her to come home from her other boyfriends house.....as he pulled up....he yells " grab that gas can by the garage would ya"......so he does....dumps it all over the pile.....as she drives up....they sit in the chairs....he grabs his bow with an arrow that has a sock on the end of it, dips it in gas lights it....shoots it into the pile.....BOOM SHAKA LAKA....and they continue to drink the rest of the case of beer as she is running around like a chicken with her head cut off wondering what the heck is going on then...and only then is the precise moment at which he hands her the pics and says get out......or your next.........


Hmmmm:set1_thinking: Sounds like someone has been there before!:wink:


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

good point....


----------



## officerturner (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if a Rage will open on impact on a human!!!!!!!!! I bet he knows!!!!! :mg:


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

acesbettor said:


> Hmmmm:set1_thinking: Sounds like someone has been there before!:wink:


(In my best Brittney Murphy voice,(rest her soul))............I'llllllll neverrr telllllllll


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

officerturner said:


> I wonder if a Rage will open on impact on a human!!!!!!!!! I bet he knows!!!!! :mg:



haha was that a low blow lol!

god save rage


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> How fitting 3 guys that posted in this thread named blew, knob, and tug coincedence I think not!!!


This knobs a place not a dinglehicky.


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

If it was my deer hunting buddy that had done this, knowing that he has tried to tell me before, I would feel bad for not listening to him, but I would want him standing there with me through this, specially knowing that she is Bat sh*t crazy, I would do my best to be sure that he was subjected to the same wrath that that I was facing at the time the hammer fell, then I would have more beer.


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

As my first post after intro..

[ ] post sucks
[X] post delivers!

We Want More - 

Oh - hide your cameras...


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

roscoe221 said:


> Also these two are not actually wedding ring married they have just been together so long I call her his wife, might as well be. Wasnt really thinking about that when I put wife earlier, I was just excited he called and said he was going to get his camera cards. If it was his actual wife wife I probably would not have posted about it or put it on his deer cam. Yall are picturing a guy with a nice little wife in the kitchen and kids in the back yard. This is a guy with a live in girlfriend that doesnt really like me and I really dont like her.


So lets get the pics up on here!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> Also these two are not actually wedding ring married they have just been together so long I call her his wife, might as well be. Wasnt really thinking about that when I put wife earlier, I was just excited he called and said he was going to get his camera cards. If it was his actual wife wife I probably would not have posted about it or put it on his deer cam. Yall are picturing a guy with a nice little wife in the kitchen and kids in the back yard. This is a guy with a live in girlfriend that doesnt really like me and I really dont like her.


 Can't understand why:teeth:


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

OP is 

1. helping pack her junk

2. watching saying told ya so

3. watching thru binos from across the street laughing his beans off


will truly be a "remember that time when?" type story


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

This would make a good "My name is Earl" episode.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

wheres this cat at? i still call bs:bs:


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a Maury show to me! Awesome thread.


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am almost willing bet this Roscoe cat either started a great thread or actually went over to his buddies and received the beating of a lifetime, from the chic while his buddy watched...


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

bah useless thread without pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## HFolm (Jul 20, 2010)

Freakin' sweet thread. This is one of the few that warrants a response!! :shade:


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I think its funny.....especially if he said to shut up about it unless you had proof

this thread really has nothing to do with bow hunting though lol


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

And the end result is?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I think your buddy should just give her the shaft! Oh, wait she is already getting it...nevermind.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> I think your buddy should just give her the shaft! Oh, wait she is already getting it...nevermind.


She probably wouldn't be out cheating if he was giving her the shaft to start with. Just sayin'.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got back from his house. Just like I figured there was a lot of yellin and screamin goin on. He was hollerin and grabbin plates and dishes from the kitchen and smashing them on the concrete garage floor. She was tellin him that the pics were not what they look like and that they were just friends and she was kissing him because he was depressed or something. Lets just say if this was happening in town the cops probably woulda been there. There was junk thrown out in the yard and even stuff from the fridge was scattered around. It appeared she had been clawing at him a little bit cause his face was a little red and his shirt was all stretched out. However I didnt see any of that when I was there. 

I end up leavin after about 2 min. and driving out to my other friends house for a while, she was nice enough to cook me supper. I go back by a little later and the woman is gone. She had loaded up most of her stuff. He basically tells me that he believes her and that hes sure there is a good explanation for her doin all this. When I came back it looked like she had done about 8 donuts with her truck in the front yard. Among the debris I noticed a really nice tackle box smashed apart that made me kinda sad. 

Im sure they will be back together in a few days.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

gosh i love this thread. problem is we haven't heard from him in a few hours. hope they didn't kill the maker of this thread. either way this thread has lightened up my stressful week.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

man this chick better be smoking HOTT or i would say she is not worth it. and by hott i'm talking megan fox hott. oooh what i would do for that girl.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> Just got back from his house. Just like I figured there was a lot of yellin and screamin goin on. He was hollerin and grabbin plates and dishes from the kitchen and smashing them on the concrete garage floor. She was tellin him that the pics were not what they look like and that they were just friends and she was kissing him because he was depressed or something. Lets just say if this was happening in town the cops probably woulda been there. There was junk thrown out in the yard and even stuff from the fridge was scattered around. It appeared she had been clawing at him a little bit cause his face was a little red and his shirt was all stretched out. However I didnt see any of that when I was there.
> 
> I end up leavin after about 2 min. and driving out to my other friends house for a while, she was nice enough to cook me supper. I go back by a little later and the woman is gone. She had loaded up most of her stuff. He basically tells me that he believes her and that hes sure there is a good explanation for her doin all this. When I came back it looked like she had done about 8 donuts with her truck in the front yard. Among the debris I noticed a really nice tackle box smashed apart that made me kinda sad.
> 
> Im sure they will be back together in a few days.


Pics of debris...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## bowhunter55945 (Mar 3, 2007)

Pics?????


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Pics of debris...


Hahahaha I actually got my phone out to take a pic and he came after me. He was NOT going to let that happen believe me I tried. I didnt have my camera with me and my phone camera wouldnt pick up the stuff in the yard in the dark. He was pretty fired up over this whole ordeal so I decided it wasnt worth gettin in a fist fight with my friend over trying to take a pic of his relationship flying apart.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

If things calm down by tomorrow I will try to get over there and get a pic of the aftermath.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

No honey, i wasnt doing that... His zipper was stuck and i was just helping him with IT! If this is true, your buddy is a real tool! Tell him to man up and tell the @#[email protected]% to start kickin rocks! A pic of your friend would be so helpful... Im having trouble imagining a guy this stupid!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice turd pile.


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I will call BS on this I mean no pics come on


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Oh boy this is already too good... pics will be like getting the cake and the icing too! LMAO!!!! Good luck to you are your buddy!


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

acesbettor said:


> No honey, i wasnt doing that... His zipper was stuck and i was just helping him with IT! If this is true, your buddy is a real tool! Tell him to man up and tell the @#[email protected]% to start kickin rocks! A pic of your friend would be so helpful... Im having trouble imagining a guy this stupid!


like i said she better be megan fox to let that happen. i've been with my girlfriend for almost 5 years and the reason our relationship works is becasue we are honest with each other. i've told her that if she likes someone else just let me know and we can end on good terms. and same goes for me. i'm not out looking for someone else but i wouldn't wanna marry a girl if i wasn't 100% committed to her or she wasn't 100% committed to me. until i graduate college i'm not even thinking of marrying her as bad as i want to. i can bearly support myself much less her and possibly a kid.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

acesbettor said:


> No honey, i wasnt doing that... His zipper was stuck and i was just helping him with IT! If this is true, your buddy is a real tool! Tell him to man up and tell the @#[email protected]% to start kickin rocks! A pic of your friend would be so helpful... Im having trouble imagining a guy this stupid!


Man I wouldnt feel right puttin pics of him on here. Hes a good guy, normal, good lookin (not in a gay way) dude. Not the kind of guy that wants to put up with this kinda of behavior but hes been with her so long he just dont want to be single. Once you get to be our age if you dont have a woman your never going to have one so i guess he figures its better than being lonely.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> If things calm down by tomorrow I will try to get over there and* get a pic of the aftermath.*


 Was it an F-3??


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

JC07Rhino said:


> like i said she better be megan fox to let that happen. i've been with my girlfriend for almost 5 years and the reason our relationship works is becasue we are honest with each other. i've told her that if she likes someone else just let me know and we can end on good terms. and same goes for me. i'm not out looking for someone else but i wouldn't wanna marry a girl if i wasn't 100% committed to her or she wasn't 100% committed to me. until i graduate college i'm not even thinking of marrying her as bad as i want to. i can bearly support myself much less her and possibly a kid.


Def not Megan Fox hot!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

acesbettor said:


> No honey, i wasnt doing that... His zipper was stuck and i was just helping him with IT! If this is true, your buddy is a real tool! Tell him to man up and tell the @#[email protected]% to start kickin rocks! A pic of your friend would be so helpful... Im having trouble imagining a guy this stupid!


for real. tell him to grow a pair and send the ho packin


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

dang this is the funniest thread i have read in a long time


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Was it an F-3??


haha yea I would put it around there. There have def been bigger blow outs around here but this was a pretty good one. Not out of these two, but ive seen shot at trailer houses and trucks ran into houses and other vehicles windows busted out with ball bats. People can do some pretty wild things when they find out their significant other is cheating, especially when there is booze involved.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> for real. tell him to grow a pair and send the ho packin


I hear ya. I might live the single life and probably wont find another woman again but its better than being cheated on all the time, believe me ive been there. Being single takes so much drama out of life its unbelievable. And its kinda nice going to partys and get togethers and bein able to talk to people and not have 8 of the other guys there had banged your girlfriend.


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

pics wern't good enough? what's he need - high def video with subtitles?

oh - and when should we expect the second episode?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The new boyfriend needs one of these...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYAUB8SmN6g


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd just like to know what state this is taking place in.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

This comment had me rolling 
" no Honey his zipper was stuck and I was trying to help him with it....  "OK HONEY YOUR A SWEET GAL" what a SAP


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Couple months ago I tried to get him to put a gps tracking device on her vehicle (which he owns) . But you could tell he was in denial about the situation and didnt want to face facts.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> Couple months ago I tried to get him to put a gps tracking device on her vehicle (which he owns) . But you could tell he was in denial about the situation and didnt want to face facts.


thay dont live in a trailer park by any chance do they????


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> thay dont live in a trailer park by any chance do they????


Its not in a park its a double wide.


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I'm calling shinanigans. However it's spelled.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

she was the Queen of his double wide trailer,,bet that dude wishes he never bought that trail cam now!:sad:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

roscoe221 said:


> Man I wouldnt feel right puttin pics of him on here. Hes a good guy, normal, good lookin (not in a gay way) dude. Not the kind of guy that wants to put up with this kinda of behavior but hes been with her so long he just dont want to be single. *Once you get to be our age *if you dont have a woman your never going to have one so i guess he figures its better than being lonely.


No doubt.......27 years old is way over the hill. :wink:


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't care if this is BS or not. Its a GREAT story and a break from the norm. Either way THANKS for sharing and makeing me laugh.:thumbs_up


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> she was the Queen of his double wide trailer,,bet that dude wishes he never bought that trail cam now!:sad:



Yep, it just officially turned into the most expensive trail cam he's ever bought. lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Country said:


> No doubt.......27 years old is way over the hill. :wink:


I know tell me about it. Im gettin older by the min. Your to old to want to deal with younger girls the girls your age of any value are already married.


----------



## sloz (Feb 25, 2009)

This is just great! haha


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like your buddy pussed out. I hate to see a man take the shaft like that. He's in for a world of hurt one day if he lets this girl keep running over him. One day he'll come home from work and catch her playing cowgirl on the couch with some ******bag and it'll tear him apart. You give a woman an inch and she'll take a mile, then she'll take some more.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Sounds like your buddy pussed out. I hate to see a man take the shaft like that. He's in for a world of hurt one day if he lets this girl keep running over him. One day he'll come home from work and catch her playing cowgirl on the couch with some ******bag and it'll tear him apart. You give a woman an inch and she'll take a mile, then she'll take some more.


I agree. The process has already begun.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 20, 2010)

I can tell, from what I've read so far. There's just no talking to dudes like that. Just have to let it come to pass. Hopefully he'll learn a lesson from it when it does happen. I think we've all learnt some hard lessons from crazy chicks.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Sounds like your buddy pussed out. I hate to see a man take the shaft like that. He's in for a world of hurt one day if he lets this girl keep running over him. One day he'll come home from work and catch her playing cowgirl on the couch with some ******bag and it'll tear him apart. *You give a woman an inch and she'll take a mile*, then she'll take some more.


Or at least 6", 7", 8", 9" of somebody else's.....


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I can tell, from what I've read so far. There's just no talking to dudes like that. Just have to let it come to pass. Hopefully he'll learn a lesson from it when it does happen. I think we've all learnt some hard lessons from crazy chicks.


# 1

All women are crazy. It's just a matter of time.

Hey! I think I found my new sig line!! :shade:


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Everyone ive ever met is crazy. And around here you never really loose your girlfriend you just loose your turn.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> Everyone ive ever met is crazy. And around here you never really loose your girlfriend you just loose your turn.


Where is around here? Arkansas? Maine?


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Sounds like your buddy pussed out. I hate to see a man take the shaft like that. He's in for a world of hurt one day if he lets this girl keep running over him. One day he'll come home from work and catch her playing cowgirl on the couch with some ******bag and it'll tear him apart. You give a woman an inch and she'll take a mile, then she'll take some more.


Woah guys! There are some women are here that do not act like that, me for one. Don't stereotype all women from this thread.
Colette
"lovestobowhunt"


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

This thread was a great break from the general monotony. Thank you for posting. LOL


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

crankn101 said:


>


i seent it......she was roofless!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

West Virginia or Kentucky?


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone cue the banjos


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

This has been great, can't wait for tomorrow's news....roscoe221, keep us updated on the soap opera.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

icefishur96 said:


> :set1_draught2: Looks like I'm going to be here a while......I need to hear the end of this.........be back soon....this is going to take an 18 pack.


X2! But I'm stuck at work. Coffee will do...


Epic thread Roscoe! I need a friend like you!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

He's gonna be so pissed. Someone stunk up his spot to put random girl's pics on his trail cam.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

This is some good reading.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone hit the nail on the head earlier, My Name Is Earl NEEDS to do an eppisode out of this!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

ChaseK said:


> He's gonna be so pissed. Someone stunk up his spot to put random girl's pics on his trail cam.


No kidding! Has to find a new hunting spot for the am sit now and find a new girl! Poor guy!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> I hear ya. I might live the single life and probably wont find another woman again but its better than being cheated on all the time, believe me ive been there. Being single takes so much drama out of life its unbelievable. And its kinda nice going to partys and get togethers and bein able to talk to people and not have 8 of the other guys there had banged your girlfriend.


Sounds like you and me are in the same boat Roscoe! I've got a son and a daughter so i'm done. If i find a decent one some day great, if not thats great too. Gives me more time to be in the woods with my son or on the river bank with both kids. I have raised my girl all her life by myself and have my son half the time. His momma ain't worth a rats ass either. Just don't seem like there are too many good ones left. Much easier to hand a girl i'm dating a shoebox with her stuff and say bye then to lose MY home and all my stuff. Believe me i've done it both ways many times lol!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Fish-N-Hunt said:


> West Virginia or Kentucky?


I honestly wondered if it was INdiana and my sons mom. Sounds just like the *****ukey:


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think I have ever read a full six page thread! Thanks for starting my Wednesday off right! LOL


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Where is around here? Arkansas? Maine?


Hey!! Nothing wrong with people from Maine...


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

adudeuknow said:


> i seent it......she was roofless!!!!


roofless or toofless?


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

Is his name Paul? Sounds just like my brother in TX. Can't stand being without a girl. Been with this one for a long time.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

roscoe221 said:


> Just got back from his house. Just like I figured there was a lot of yellin and screamin goin on. He was hollerin and grabbin plates and dishes from the kitchen and smashing them on the concrete garage floor. She was tellin him that the pics were not what they look like and that they were just friends and she was kissing him because he was depressed or something. Lets just say if this was happening in town the cops probably woulda been there. There was junk thrown out in the yard and even stuff from the fridge was scattered around. It appeared she had been clawing at him a little bit cause his face was a little red and his shirt was all stretched out. However I didnt see any of that when I was there.
> 
> I end up leavin after about 2 min. and driving out to my other friends house for a while, she was nice enough to cook me supper. I go back by a little later and the woman is gone. She had loaded up most of her stuff. He basically tells me that he believes her and that hes sure there is a good explanation for her doin all this. When I came back it looked like she had done about 8 donuts with her truck in the front yard. Among the debris I noticed a really nice tackle box smashed apart that made me kinda sad.
> 
> Im sure they will be back together in a few days.


I have two letters to describe your friend..."PW"


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

cityhunter346 said:


> I have two letters to describe your friend..."PW"


I can hear the whip cracking from here!


----------



## PineBarrenNick (Jul 4, 2010)

lol! this is great! 
Nick


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

:embara:.......Uhhh what does this girl look like...is her name Vicky by any chance?:


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

well was he mad at you for putting the pics on the camera?

still hard to believe this as true


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

I cant believe he would take her back after he had picture proof...she must be one smooooooth talker!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

If you can't post pictures of the chick, we at least need a description. Height, weight, hair color, etc, etc.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

DON'T POST THE PICTURES!!!!!!!,,hell it might be one of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Can you post her phone number???


----------



## Dr.E (Apr 29, 2009)

You could have waited until the season was about over! Your going to ruin the guys season! How cruel are you!? Get your priorities straight! :cheers:


----------



## SogManorSlayer (Aug 18, 2009)

How are you going to explain why you messed with his trail cam. I'd be more pissed about that than this bs story. I want to see just how incriminating these pictures are. Could it be that he has located a good buck and you're trying to sabotage him. Steal his photos, plant some bs pictures of her hanging out with some other dude while he's out of town in order to take his mind off hunting so, you could steal his spot and ultimately tag the monster buck identified on his trailcam.

This could make you look real bad and jeopardize your friendship.


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> Where is around here? Arkansas? Maine?


Took 6 pages to get Arkansas and trailer jokes? You guys need to step it up.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

This thread is epic, I saw it last night and wasn't going to look at it but 7 pages in this short of time I just had too. 


Great break from the norm around here. 

I am no sure if he is PW or not because she is getting it from someone else so he might not be getting much at all.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i bet Jerry Springer just thanked God for the best episode he's ever air'd on TV.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

JC07Rhino said:


> man this chick better be smoking HOTT or i would say she is not worth it. and by hott i'm talking megan fox hott. oooh what i would do for that girl.




This chick better be Tiffany Lakosky hot, with a ton of land to hunt b4 i put up with that crap!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

> I cant believe he would take her back after he had picture proof...she must be one smooooooth talker!



Uh........ it's isn't the talking that's doing the magic.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like someone is bored. And this is hunting forum....not Days of Our Lives or Jerry Springer.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

glad you were concerned about the tackle box it was just another victim of a domestic dispute what did it do to deserve being smashed thats a dang shame


> Quote Originally Posted by roscoe221 View Post
> Just got back from his house. Just like I figured there was a lot of yellin and screamin goin on. He was hollerin and grabbin plates and dishes from the kitchen and smashing them on the concrete garage floor. She was tellin him that the pics were not what they look like and that they were just friends and she was kissing him because he was depressed or something. Lets just say if this was happening in town the cops probably woulda been there. There was junk thrown out in the yard and even stuff from the fridge was scattered around. It appeared she had been clawing at him a little bit cause his face was a little red and his shirt was all stretched out. However I didnt see any of that when I was there.
> 
> I end up leavin after about 2 min. and driving out to my other friends house for a while, she was nice enough to cook me supper. I go back by a little later and the woman is gone. She had loaded up most of her stuff. He basically tells me that he believes her and that hes sure there is a good explanation for her doin all this. When I came back it looked like she had done about 8 donuts with her truck in the front yard. Among the debris I noticed a really nice tackle box smashed apart that made me kinda sad.
> ...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

roscoe221 said:


> ...
> 
> Same guy who a year ago told me to watch as he shot a beer can off the toolbox of his pickup with a deer slug he found in his jacket from his smooth bore over under. After he shoots out the drivers and passenger side windows he blames me for putting the beer can too close to the cab when we got out to go try and kill a few rabbits a few hours earlier.


:lol:


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't normally read this many pages but this is funny stuff.........ah its good to be single.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

roscoe221 said:


> I hear ya. I might live the single life and probably wont find another woman again but its better than being cheated on all the time, believe me ive been there. Being single takes so much drama out of life its unbelievable. And its kinda nice going to partys and get togethers and bein able to talk to people and not have 8 of the other guys there had banged your girlfriend.


sounds like you and your buddy need to hang out with different women. Can't turn a ho into a housewife


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is a stupid post. Nothing personal, but why are you not tell him in person with proof? Also, why are you advertising this to the archery world? Sorry to hear this is happening to your buddy but not a bowhunting story and not a Soap Opera channel here.


No, you are not the only one. And I might add that the OP is a spineless coward for putting those kinds of pictures on a trail camera. If the guy is really your friend then man up and present the pictures to him personally then be there to help him through what certainly is going to be some tough times ahead.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Apparently I have been spending not nearly enough time in the bowhunting section!!!


----------



## qweathe (Mar 27, 2007)

Kimpossible said:


> I cant believe he would take her back after he had picture proof...she must be one smooooooth talker!


The legendary Gold Plated *****...some men just can't let it go.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

goathollow said:


> No, you are not the only one. And I might add that the OP is a spineless coward for putting those kinds of pictures on a trail camera. If the guy is really your friend then man up and present the pictures to him personally then be there to help him through what certainly is going to be some tough times ahead.



Aww getting personal and calling people names good way to show your maturity.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Looks like another episode in the making for the G4 channel..............


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

goathollow said:


> No, you are not the only one. And I might add that the OP is a spineless coward for putting those kinds of pictures on a trail camera. If the guy is really your friend then man up and present the pictures to him personally then be there to help him through what certainly is going to be some tough times ahead.


I also enjoy guys with bible verses in their sig, but they have no problem beating down a person and calling names. How about you read the whole bible next time.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

This has got to be one of the most classic threads on AT ever!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Classic!!!1


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

to think what some guys will do for lady parts. i hope for his sake she is HOT.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

She must be hot..of course it is the beginning of the rut too!!


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

how about pics of the tackle box at least!


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I honestly feel sorry for the guy. That is a poor way to let him know or give him the proof.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

So.... What was on the card originally in the trail cam?

It's not picks of your girl with his wife is it? :wink:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

That or she can suck a golf ball through a garden hose!:mg:





Kimpossible said:


> I cant believe he would take her back after he had picture proof...she must be one smooooooth talker!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is good stuff! Makes me laugh!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

matlocc said:


> how about pics of the tackle box at least!


the pictures of her tacklebox were on the cam


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

sorry but this dude is a puss. Had it been my old lady, i wouldve told her to kick rocks, then i wouldve gone and banged her best friend. Thats just me though.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Epic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

tapout155 said:


> I also enjoy guys with bible verses in their sig, but they have no problem beating down a person and calling names. How about you read the whole bible next time.


So I guess humiliating your best friend on a public forum is the way to go then? Who's beating who down me or the guy who's telling the world (not to mention all those on here that think this is somehow funny) how his best friend's wife is cheating on him? How much courage did it take to put pictures on a trail camera then post the story to AT; as opposed to sitting down across the table, man to man and present the same pictures. If you care to discuss how this might be addressed in the bible I would be happy to oblige.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

dac said:


> I hate to say it but sure beats the crap out of another what BH you shooting thread.


Or another lost deer thread.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Great thread, great comments. Classic stuff guys. First time I've actually read more than 3 pages in a single thread. For all the haters; it's gonna be a long life if you don't learn to lighten up a little. We need more threads like this. I was about ready to puke if I saw another Rage or lost deer thread.

To the OP: I have a very similar friend when it comes to women. Sometimes you just have to beat some sense into them. Would love to see some pictures of the aftermath!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> *She must be hot*..of course it is the beginning of the rut too!!


 Hopefully long legged, big breasted hot, not 300 pounds of sweaty jello hot.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

goathollow said:


> So I guess humiliating your best friend on a public forum is the way to go then? Who's beating who down me or the guy who's telling the world (not to mention all those on here that think this is somehow funny) how his best friend's wife is cheating on him? How much courage did it take to put pictures on a trail camera then post the story to AT; as opposed to sitting down across the table, man to man and present the same pictures. If you care to discuss how this might be addressed in the bible I would be happy to oblige.


He clearly said that he has tried to tell his buddy many times and additionally, it is his girlfriend and not his wife. And it is still funny.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

This is one funny thread but people like his friend probably won't believe it if they had a video of the act. 

My wife had a friend who's hubby to be was a cheater. He then got cold feet took the door off the hinges of her house to get his stuff back. (They stayed there before marriage) Then got depressed over that and drove his car in the lake. He could swim so later they got married. Then the cheating continued. Then he got caught and they divorced. He then married the cheater. Then got divorced from her. Went back to the original one not once but twice with the wife #2, the cheater, getting him back in between. She later KO'd him with a phone receiver one day. When he came to he married the cheater again. These people live for this stuff. The hubby in his quest to not let the wife #1 have the kids ( so he didn't have to pay support ) got the kids to take photos of candles and a book of spells and claimed she was a witch. That was eventually reversed - yes the judge bought it - and she got the kids back. Really you can't make this crap up. 

So anymore unless it directly involves me, or my hunting lands, I don't say crap to people on their personal lives. Because they're going to do it anyway regardless of what you say or do.


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

They should go on Jerry Springer


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

acesbettor said:


> No honey, i wasnt doing that... His zipper was stuck and i was just helping him with IT! If this is true, your buddy is a real tool! Tell him to man up and tell the @#[email protected]% to start kickin rocks! A pic of your friend would be so helpful... Im having trouble imagining a guy this stupid!


Maybe the gal was doing a tool comparison to be sure she wasn't being short changed.


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

cmherrmann said:


> That or she can suck a golf ball through a garden hose!:mg:


LMAO! Jeez Im on the floor!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> DON'T POST THE PICTURES!!!!!!!,,hell it might be one of us!!!!!!!!!


:jaw: :bolt:


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

goathollow said:


> No, you are not the only one. And I might add that the OP is a spineless coward for putting those kinds of pictures on a trail camera. If the guy is really your friend then man up and present the pictures to him personally then be there to help him through what certainly is going to be some tough times ahead.


Think the OP said he tried to tell him but buddy didn't believe him with no proof. Evidently Op gave him proof.


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

Its not true, Hunlee's wife would never mess around..JMO


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

lol, what a pack of lies this has been


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> This is one funny thread but people like his friend probably won't believe it if they had a video of the act.
> 
> My wife had a friend who's hubby to be was a cheater. He then got cold feet took the door off the hinges of her house to get his stuff back. (They stayed there before marriage) Then got depressed over that and drove his car in the lake. He could swim so later they got married. Then the cheating continued. Then he got caught and they divorced. He then married the cheater. Then got divorced from her. Went back to the original one not once but twice with the wife #2, the cheater, getting him back in between. She later KO'd him with a phone receiver one day. When he came to he married the cheater again. These people live for this stuff. The hubby in his quest to not let the wife #1 have the kids ( so he didn't have to pay support ) got the kids to take photos of candles and a book of spells and claimed she was a witch. That was eventually reversed - yes the judge bought it - and she got the kids back. Really you can't make this crap up.
> 
> So anymore unless it directly involves me, or my hunting lands, I don't say crap to people on their personal lives. Because they're going to do it anyway regardless of what you say or do.


i had to read this carefully, so I didn't get confused and I consider myself to be fairly intelligent. That is a mess!!! Once again... it's confirmed that there is always someone else who has it worse.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

One question.. Dose she hunt?


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

matlocc said:


> I know a guy who would pick his buddy up to hunt, then drop him off at his stand. Go back to the house and be with the wife until dark and then go pick him up at the road and tell him he didn't see anything!
> True story, the guy was a jerk but played the game. The couple is divorced now (go figure) but heck you could have done it a bit more gentle then him hoping to see a big buck on the cam and not someone mounting his DOE.
> I would have helped him get some of his hunting stuff out of the house (borrow it!) before you drop that kind of bomb!


If any of you guys need a ride to your stands... please pm a pic of your significant other. I'll run out and buy a van, if the pics justify the expense. I don't want you all to sit at home with nagging hotties when you could be hunting.


----------



## wingmastr23 (Sep 10, 2010)

passinthrough12 said:


> You two sound like a great team.


LMAO!!!!! This made me laugh outloud!!! Quite the duo!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

SSLegacy said:


> If any of you guys need a ride to your stands... please pm a pic of your significant other. I'll run out and buy a van, if the pics justify the expense. I don't want you all to sit at home with nagging hotties when you could be hunting.


you can pick her up after shes finished with the car


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> you can pick her up after shes finished with the car


Send coordinates fast!!! I think she needs help with her undercarriage and I'm sure that the oil needs checking too! LOL


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

nice set of bumpers, i am talking on the car


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

SSLegacy said:


> i had to read this carefully, so I didn't get confused and I consider myself to be fairly intelligent. That is a mess!!! Once again... it's confirmed that there is always someone else who has it worse.


Every so often she would call my wife and give us an update. Usually I don't get into or wait and listen for phone calls but I would sit by and wait on that one. There's a lot more to it I didn't cover. The cheater wife had divorced her hubby too. But he let her move back in every time when she left this guy. She must have other special talents to be this in demand. She was also "best friend" of the guys first wife. Every time they all got together the 2 would have to run out and get something they forgot from the store. An hour and a half later for a 6 pack of beer they would come back with some story on why it took so long. I also believe there was some items in the yard during their escapades too. It was a regular Jerry Springer on every update.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Every so often she would call my wife and give us an update. Usually I don't get into or wait and listen for phone calls but I would sit by and wait on that one. There's a lot more to it I didn't cover. The cheater wife had divorced her hubby too. But he let her move back in every time when she left this guy. She must have other special talents to be this in demand. She was also "best friend" of the guys first wife. Every time they all got together the 2 would have to run out and get something they forgot from the store. An hour and a half later for a 6 pack of beer they would come back with some story on why it took so long. I also believe there was some items in the yard during their escapades too. It was a regular Jerry Springer on every update.


Wouldn't it save on moving and lawyer expenses to just become swingers and everyone come to the same party? :dontknow:


----------



## officerturner (Aug 11, 2010)

wow. again. i would have banged her then confronted about the cheating lol


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Any of you guys ever tried Rage broadheads?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

wow what a thread this has been. Definitely a classic already. Just like one of the Poopen Young threads of years past.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> you can pick her up after shes finished with the car


Looks like she is familiar with top end work.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Looks like she is familiar with top end work.


I bet she could put together a mean stroker. Gotta love women that are good with handing tools! :darkbeer:


----------



## SilentChris (Jul 20, 2008)

This will be one of those threads that end up in the other threads titled "Greatest Threads eva on AT"


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

This is hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It should be made into a movie using the actors from Step Brothers.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

MI_Darton said:


> This is hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It should be made into a movie using the actors from *Step Brothers*.


We don't know where all of this is occurring. They may be step brothers. lol


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

For all we know it is two brothers and a sister


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

OMFG... This has me laughing non stop. I dont even care about the OP's story anymore. All the replies are hilarious. 

SSLegacy has the two best replies thus far... #303 and #309. LMAO.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Classic thread for sure...


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

RackAssasin said:


> sorry but this dude is a puss. Had it been my old lady, i wouldve told her to kick rocks, then i wouldve gone and banged her best friend. Thats just me though.


What if her best friend was a dude.....would you still do it haha......This post pisses me off, i read 8 pages and you couldn't even come up with a pic you got off of the internet or something? Dude! fabricate something, you did well with the story


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Thanks. I don't want to get stuck in the Warp Speed forum though, so I better be careful. 

I got to thinking about the thread a while back where somebody pulled their SD card and it had pictures of a couple sitting on their porch with a Thank You sign. The OP needs to find out if the "other man" is a hunter. It would be funny to pull his SD card and upload this on it!


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Hopefully long legged, big breasted hot, not 300 pounds of sweaty jello hot.


I happen to like jello......Ha


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

A lot of people are asking for pictures, but I think it's better without them. 
I picture Joe Dirt and Brandy right now. Roscoe221, you rock Bud!


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

One of the best ever!!!! Wonder how it hasn't turned to how the rage caused the cheating!!! Best day at work for a long while, classic, Joe Dirt rocks!!!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

DeathFromAbove_ said:


> I happen to like jello......Ha


Do you like bananas in your jello?


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

sslegacy said:


> do you like bananas in your jello?


lmao


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

goathollow said:


> So I guess humiliating your best friend on a public forum is the way to go then? Who's beating who down me or the guy who's telling the world (not to mention all those on here that think this is somehow funny) how his best friend's wife is cheating on him? How much courage did it take to put pictures on a trail camera then post the story to AT; as opposed to sitting down across the table, man to man and present the same pictures. *If you care to discuss how this might be addressed in the bible I would be happy to oblige*.


And he said unto thee "My Son, you're wife is a no good cheating beeeatch"


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I really hope the mods don't :lock1::lock1::lock1: this thread. This is one of the best yet!


----------



## cranking83 (Dec 4, 2009)

best one i have read in a while


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

What type of trail camera was it?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yichi said:


> What type of trail camera was it?


Wifeyback??


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

crankn101 said:


> wifeyback??


roflmao!!! Nice!


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

See what you started  This thread will never end.


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

MI_Darton said:


> A lot of people are asking for pictures, but I think it's better without them.
> I picture Joe Dirt and Brandy right now. Roscoe221, you rock Bud!


Priceless!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

GobblerDown said:


> Where is around here? Arkansas? Maine?


I believe roscoe's from Georgia. I would call BS but who the heck cares?


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

knob said:


> I believe roscoe's from Georgia. I would call BS but who the heck cares?


My bad, it was Mississippi.


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

I dont care if it is BS...this is more fun than Ive had for a long time! WOO HOO!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

I got this thru a text, so I can't be certain of its legitimacy. Apparently, the OP's friend isn't the one that looks like Joe Dirt... it's the scumbag that was violating the wife. The wife has supposedly produced this photo in an effort to explain her side of the story and how it all really went down. As you can see, she was a victim of violent crime and only did what she had to do to preserve her precious health and return home to cook supper and have intimate relations with OP's friend, who now feels like a real D-bag for doubting this precious little double-wide darlin'. 

I hope this will set the record straight, but like I said... it could be a fake or even photoshopped! Although, I don't know of many people who photoshop anything so I'm pretty sure that it is real.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Rooster7 said:


> And he said unto thee "My Son, you're wife is a no good cheating beeeatch"


Now see that is funny, and I couldn't agree more. The guy ought to drop the tramp like a bad habit, but I still say putting your best friends dirty laundry on AT just aint right.


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

SSLegacy said:


> I got this thru a text, so I can't be certain of its legitimacy. Apparently, the OP's friend isn't the one that looks like Joe Dirt... it's the scumbag that was violating the wife. The wife has supposedly produced this photo in an effort to explain her side of the story and how it all really went down. As you can see, she was a victim of violent crime and only did what she had to do to preserve her precious health and return home to cook supper and have intimate relations with OP's friend, who now feels like a real D-bag for doubting this precious little double-wide darlin'.
> 
> I hope this will set the record straight, but like I said... it could be a fake or even photoshopped! Although, I don't know of many people who photoshop anything so I'm pretty sure that it is real.


HAHAHA if I had a nickel for every time I heard that one!


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

tapout155 said:


> I also enjoy guys with bible verses in their sig, but they have no problem beating down a person and calling names. How about you read the whole bible next time.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Kimpossible said:


> HAHAHA if I had a nickel for every time I heard that one!


(Blushes)... not going there...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

SSLegacy said:


> I got this thru a text, so I can't be certain of its legitimacy. Apparently, the OP's friend isn't the one that looks like Joe Dirt... it's the scumbag that was violating the wife. The wife has supposedly produced this photo in an effort to explain her side of the story and how it all really went down. As you can see, she was a victim of violent crime and only did what she had to do to preserve her precious health and return home to cook supper and have intimate relations with OP's friend, who now feels like a real D-bag for doubting this precious little double-wide darlin'.
> 
> I hope this will set the record straight, but like I said... *it could be a fake or even photoshopped*! Although, I don't know of many people who photoshop anything so I'm pretty sure that it is real.


 Looks legit to me!!:rofl:


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

SSLegacy said:


> Do you like bananas in your jello?


Greatest AT post ever!!!!


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Yichi said:


> What type of trail camera was it?


Wildwife Innovations


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

i am soooooo loving all of this!!!!! LOL :set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

This Week on American Trailer Park.....


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Lrgmouth said:


> This Week on American Trailer Park.....


no kidding. HONEST to God, my first reaction after reading the initial post was 2 words: trailer, mississippi.

NO LIE!!!


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok I went by and most of the mayhem has been cleaned up. However there was still a light from a deck post that was still wedged in a tree. A window screen that he had thrown like a frisbee out in the yard and some window blinds torn off the wall. However you can see that the flag is alive and well and on the wall.


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

Let's these this w-bag and the other man! Post 'em up!


----------



## JohnHenry (Oct 27, 2010)

First post! Quite a nuthouse you guys are running here. LOL!

Hey, seriously, getting popped for Domestic Violence is no joke in most states these days. When the S.O. spots a bloody nose, facial scratches, breakage, lawn donuts, etc., they have no choice but to make an arrest. She does not have to "press charges."

A conviction usually means NO MO GUNS!


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

roscoe221 said:


> Ok I went by and most of the mayhem has been cleaned up. However there was still a light from a deck post that was still wedged in a tree. A window screen that he had thrown like a frisbee out in the yard and some window blinds torn off the wall. However you can see that the flag is alive and well and on the wall.


yes!!!!! i love it man. is she back yet?


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

JohnHenry said:


> First post! Quite a nuthouse you guys are running here. LOL!
> 
> Hey, seriously, getting popped for Domestic Violence is no joke in most states these days. When the S.O. spots a bloody nose, facial scratches, breakage, lawn donuts, etc., they have no choice but to make an arrest. She does not have to "press charges."
> 
> A conviction usually means NO MO GUNS!


you ruin all the fun haha


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like a couple of pool sticks are missing from the rack :dontknow:


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

JC07Rhino said:


> yes!!!!! i love it man. is she back yet?


Well shes supposed to come over tonight and bring supper. I guess they are fightin over who gets to keep the dog. She bought it but it was his money. 


I told him I would put the rest of her stuff in a croaker sack and send her on down the way.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

roscoe221 said:


> Well shes supposed to come over tonight and bring supper. I guess they are fightin over who gets to keep the dog. She bought it but it was his money.
> 
> 
> I told him I would put the rest of her stuff in a croaker sack and send her on down the way.


you gonna videotape "Smackdown Redo?"


----------



## Hornporn (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey...so did your buddy have any other pics of big bucks on his camera?


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

No there was no big bucks on the cam.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

And I never said he beat her. I said she clawed at him a little bit. But never that he beat her.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

roscoe221 said:


> And I never said he beat her. I said she clawed at him a little bit. But never that he beat her.


never read you say he did, I would have! all the way out the door and down the road

I am 2 faced...lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Hood said:


> never read you say he did, I would have! all the way out the door and down the road



A woman could beat you with a bat, stab ya in the lung with a knife, put a couple bullets in your leg, and be coming after ya witha chainsaw and if you scratched her trying to get away they would put you in jail.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

roscoe221 said:


> A woman could beat you with a bat, stab ya in the lung with a knife, put a couple bullets in your leg, and be coming after ya witha chainsaw and if you scratched her trying to get away they would put you in jail.


Like I said>>>------->Id meet them half way down the road....hehe


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

the people demand more pictures!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

the thread just keep getting better and better i love it lol


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

nova bowhunter said:


> to think what some guys will do for lady parts. i hope for his sake she is HOT.


UMM... Those same lady parts have caused a few empires to crumble to the dirt through out history.


This thread reminds me of something. What do you call a girl who sleeps with everyone at the party, a ****. And what do you call a girl who sleeps with everyone at the party but you, a bi.....


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like we have a new entry for the "Thread Hall of Fame".:first:


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread is great!!!! Almost makes me wish someone had pics of my wife cheatin on me, Heck, i'd be ok with posting them right here on good ole AT..........


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

Love this thread


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

bambam1 said:


> This thread is great!!!! Almost makes me wish someone had pics of my wife cheatin on me, Heck, i'd be ok with posting them right here on good ole AT..........


Two questions.. is your wife hot, and what is your address??


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

This is great.

I have saw some pretty good fights in my day, and also have had some.

Some people need DRAMA in their lives all the time.

NJBB


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

i bet they have fun making up... that would be some serious grudge lovin' goin' on right there! LOL


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

kcarel said:


> no kidding. HONEST to God, my first reaction after reading the initial post was 2 words: trailer, mississippi.
> 
> NO LIE!!!


That's because you are a moron. My mother was born in MO. People like you are the reason she moved to MS. A step up in the world. She might have gone to a trailer but she got moved from the outhouse when she did. Why do you think they call MO. the "Show Me State"? It's because they HAVE to be shown everything by someone else.:elf_moon:


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Two questions.. is your wife hot, and what is your address??


 Notice i said "almost"lain: Hey, i would want to know one way or another. I do have a remote friend that takes his brothers gal "turkey" hunting in a blind. Not sure about that one. I'm just sayin,,,,,


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just felt like I was at work reading these posts hahahaha Felt like another day in the car!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Copied from his facebook...


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

more than likely this is in the south. there are ******** everywhere but more down here.  I'm gonna say that this is taking place in Alabama if its really taking place at all. lol


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

LMAO!! i stayed late at the office, so I could take off next week to hunt. You guys keep posting and I'm not getting crap done. This is so funny that it's addictive.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I cant believe this thread is still going. Ain't it about time someone flushes this turd?:bs:*


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

BOHO said:


> more than likely this is in the south. there are ******** everywhere but more down here.  I'm gonna say that this is taking place in Alabama if its really taking place at all. lol


Yes I am in Alabama. Pretty close to Tennessee though. No im not giving my specific location if my buddy found out I posed this on here he would go insane.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP tacklebox


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *I cant believe this thread is still going. Ain't it about time someone flushes this turd?:bs:*


im sure the commode is history by now..i can just see old gorilla arms reaching down and ripping it out of the floor...and the guy running for his life!!


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

However I hunt in Southern Illinois all the time. You want to see some ******* drama you need to head up there. I mean drama drama. They fight more than anything i seen. Those girls are crazy.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Copied from his facebook...


Man, look at that dog. Good looking Rott though. 
That dog has that look of what the hell is wrong with these people, and how the hell did I end up here.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> However I hunt in Southern Illinois all the time. You want to see some ******* drama you need to head up there. I mean drama drama. They fight more than anything i seen. Those girls are crazy.


Hey, wait a minute here.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

knob said:


> Hey, wait a minute here.


Didnt mean anything bad by that. I love it, its a great time.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> Didnt mean anything bad by that. I love it, its a great time.


Yea that's what the dude in the picture with your buddy's girlfriend said.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Kimpossible said:


> HAHAHA if I had a nickel for every time I heard that one!


Ill give you a quarter!!!:wink:


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO! This is great! I still cant quite reading this! I hate drama, but this, OH MAN, This is great! I bet that they are just grudge sexin the whole trailer to pieces, BUT, I wonder who is in the pictures that has input on this thread!!!!! JK, too funny, I am thinking that maybe I will setup my deer cam here at the house and see what I can get!!! And by house I mean brick, concrete, shingles!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

bp6469 said:


> LMAO! This is great! I still cant quite reading this! I hate drama, but this, OH MAN, This is great! *I bet that they are just grudge sexin the whole trailer to pieces*, BUT, I wonder who is in the pictures that has input on this thread!!!!! JK, too funny, I am thinking that maybe I will setup my deer cam here at the house and see what I can get!!! And by house I mean brick, concrete, shingles!


 VTFU :set1_rolf2:


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Guess I am too old, I have no clue what VTFU is!?? Oh well, I take it as funny, probably could ask one of the kids, they'll know....


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

:star::star::star::star::star:!!!

....even says so on the title page

nearly 400 posts and 20,000 views - gotta be some kind of record!


(BTW - what did she bring/make for supper?)


----------



## DAjudge (Jun 27, 2005)

roscoe221 said:


> Yes I am in Alabama. Pretty close to Tennessee though. No im not giving my specific location if my buddy found out I posed this on here he would go insane.


I will vouch for Roscoe on this one. As I was reading this thread laughing my ass off, I was thinking to myself....I think I know this couple. I do. Used to go to school with all of them. Somethings never change. She's been cheating on him for years now. Poor guy. If she didn't look so much like Carrie Underwood, he probably would have left her a long time ago. Pictures would be worth more than a thousand words. I can hear the dishes breaking right now.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

This Thread is hereby endorsed in the Thread Hall of Fame Congratulations


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

bp6469 said:


> Guess I am too old, I have no clue what VTFU is!??  Oh well, I take it as funny, probably could ask one of the kids, they'll know....


It was killing me so i had to google it! Guess i am to old also!
VTFU
"Voted The [email protected]#$ Up". On message boards where voting on comments is possible, it means you agreed with the previous post and gave them an up vote.


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Kimpossible said:


> HAHAHA if I had a nickel for every time I heard that one!




Breaking my piggy bank now! Lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

DAjudge said:


> I will vouch for Roscoe on this one. As I was reading this thread laughing my ass off, I was thinking to myself....I think I know this couple. I do. Used to go to school with all of them. Somethings never change. She's been cheating on him for years now. Poor guy. If she didn't look so much like Carrie Underwood, he probably would have left her a long time ago. Pictures would be worth more than a thousand words. I can hear the dishes breaking right now.


Haha Poor guy??? He shoulda ditched her a long time ago.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

In Alabama but close to Tennessee still puts you in Alabama so don't drag Tennessee into this mess..lol


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

I always miss out on these good ones when they first start, then I spend my entire evening playing catch-up. Funny stuff.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Best AT thread EVER!!!! 

Every time I get down on myself for the rest of my life I'm gonna come back and read through this bad boy and know that things aren't really all that bad.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I do not know what to say about this thread........

marty


----------



## 1fastXT (Oct 18, 2006)

mtn3531 said:


> In Alabama but close to Tennessee still puts you in Alabama so don't drag Tennessee into this mess..lol


Yep, if he was in Tennessee his wife would be cheating on him with her brother.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Kimpossible said:


> HAHAHA if I had a nickel for every time I heard that one!


Ha, I'll bet.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

1fastXT said:


> Yep, if he was in Tennessee his wife would be cheating on him with her brother.


Ouch! LOL!


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

zap said:


> I do not know what to say about this thread........
> 
> marty


Theres nothing you can say. Its like a trainwreck. Its terrible, but you can look away. Roscoe deserves a damn trophy.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Roscoe221, we all want to tune in tomorrow,there has to be some more interviews with the couple...We need more information....And photo's...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

1fastXT said:


> Yep, if he was in Tennessee his wife would be cheating on him with her brother.


Lol...coming from someone Alabama this is too funny...you know they developed the toothbrush in Alabama, right? Anywhere else it would have been a teethbrush..


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Well that helped the evening at work go by a little faster.:smile:


----------



## Wagz (Sep 11, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> two questions.. Is your wife hot, and what is your address?? :roflmao:


lmao!!!


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 2, 2009)

SSLegacy said:


> Any of you guys ever tried Rage broadheads?


LMFAO........I just blew my dip all over the computer screen.........O yeah there awesome, hugh holes, great blood trail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

So is your friend going to set up his camera somewhere else since there were no bucks on his camera?:dontknow:


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Surprise Thread*

This thread has no business in the" Bowhunting and Bowhunter Showcase" section it should be in the Game Camera section :smile:


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is nutz that i get up in the morning and the first thing I wanna do is check this drama 1/2 truth, maybe, thread!


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

BS Thread of the year with no pics Roscoe!!!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> Wifeyback??


thought it was the new Moultrie IDyerwife69-IR ? :lol:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i saw them coming out of the divorce court yesterday..she was crying her eyes out...i heard him say..awwww shut the crap up..we are still cousins!!! :lol:


----------



## R3APeR (Oct 12, 2010)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> i saw them coming out of the divorce court yesterday..she was crying her eyes out...i heard him say..awwww shut the crap up..we are still cousins!!! :lol:


BS thread confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

R3APeR said:


> BS thread confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it was a joke , i have no idea who these people are.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> However I hunt in Southern Illinois all the time. You want to see some ******* drama you need to head up there. I mean drama drama. They fight more than anything i seen. Those girls are crazy.


I'm a ways from Southern, IL by I have to agree on the the ******* drama in our state. It isn't just a southern thing I'm afraid.

A quick story to accompany this thread. This one is for sure true:

I have this friend that would describe himself as a ******* for sure. Well, he gets himself a new lady. She's a bigger girl that insists on wearing clothes that she shouldn't, mini-skirts, etc. After a month, he gets her pregnant. We are at a cookout and his pregnant lady gets out of the truck smoking a cig and proceeds to drink 8-10 beers(Yes, I told him what I thought about that and it didn't stop her). She also brought about 100 bucks in food for the cookout that she purchased with her LINK card. You get the idea.

Anyway, about 2 months ago, my buddy sends me a text message. In fewer words, it says: Came home to find (her) in bed with a 55 year old bald guy with a mustache. The guy was driving an old impala. Apparently, my buddy, who does deliveries, stopped by the trailer around 9 AM to get something for work and found this situation. He kicked her out and we've all advised a paternity test upon birth of the baby.

Proof that this stuff happens everywhere. :darkbeer:


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

"She's the Queen of his double wide trailer" just ran thru my mind.... If that dude is hooled up with a girl like that he better call the kid his...... that might be as close to becoming a daddy as that guy may ever get!!!!


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey, whoever took my weddin pitcher offa my facebook sight, put it back! My wifes gonna kill me iffn she sees it's gone...

Whatcha all doin hatin on me? I ain't the guy in the thread, I read rite here that he aint even married!

S


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

obsessedLSS said:


> thought it was the new Moultrie IDyerwife69-IR ? :lol:


 No i think its the wildwife 69 game camera by wallyworld!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

hunt1up said:


> I'm a ways from Southern, IL by I have to agree on the the ******* drama in our state. It isn't just a southern thing I'm afraid.
> 
> A quick story to accompany this thread. This one is for sure true:
> 
> ...


She should be hung after the baby is born! One thing that ticks me off is a pregnant woman smoking or drinking!
Kids have enough problems with out that kind of a start.

Oh what is a LINK card?


----------



## hotlead (Aug 26, 2003)

I believe that your friend has come to the realization that, "YOU CAN'T MISS WHAT YOU CAN'T MEASURE"!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> She should be hung after the baby is born! One thing that ticks me off is a pregnant woman smoking or drinking!
> Kids have enough problems with out that kind of a start.
> 
> Oh what is a LINK card?


I'm with ya! A link card is basically a debit style card the state issues to buy food. Basically food stamps.


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

hunt1up said:


> I'm with ya! A link card is basically a debit style card the state issues to buy food. Basically food stamps.


 Wow a link card..i see a kegger comeing for friday night..WAAAAHOOO


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

This thread is priceless. My favorite line has to be:



> Man, look at that dog. Good looking Rott though.
> That dog has that look of what the hell is wrong with these people, and how the hell did I end up here.


David


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

birdman said:


> Wow a link card..i see a kegger comeing for friday night..WAAAAHOOO


Can't use it for booze though. You use the wad of cash that is in your pocket for the beer and cigs. Seems everyone that qualifies for assistance has a cash stash in their pocket.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

This could also be another ( How's my form? thread ) hahaha

but I guess we would definatly need pics for that!:tongue:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

dam, all the midwest states have deer season open right now and this is what you guys are wasting your time with! wow if our season was open you wouldn't see me on this thread! .....wow!


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

23,000 views for a BS thread. Wow.


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

manboy said:


> dam, all the midwest states have deer season open right now and this is what you guys are wasting your time with! wow if our season was open you wouldn't see me on this thread! .....wow!


Gotta do something at work


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Wow this is simply amazing

I bet this has just as many or more posts than the one waiting to see what happened with strothers.


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

manboy said:


> dam, all the midwest states have deer season open right now and this is what you guys are wasting your time with! wow if our season was open you wouldn't see me on this thread! .....wow!


Can't hunt from the desk.....


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

drm11900 said:


> Can't hunt from the desk.....


Amen to that


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

drm11900 said:


> Can't hunt from the desk.....


Bingo!!!


----------



## Muddylab (Oct 6, 2010)

> Can't hunt from the desk.....
> [/QUOTE
> 
> another


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

DocMort said:


> Amen to that


x3 i hunt mostly on weekends.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

manboy said:


> dam, all the midwest states have deer season open right now and this is what you guys are wasting your time with! wow if our season was open you wouldn't see me on this thread! .....wow!


Like others have said. . . . . . some people have to stay busy at work.


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

"Joe Dirt...Joe Dirt...Joe Dirt...Joe Dirt.." Come on Roscoe221...where you at????????


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

hunt1up said:


> Can't use it for booze though. You use the wad of cash that is in your pocket for the beer and cigs. Seems everyone that qualifies for assistance has a cash stash in their pocket.


well thats because the meth that they just sold had to be paid for in cash....

Pike Co is definitely one of the most ******* places on the planet & this stuff goes on here all the time. You all know what a tornado & a Pike Co divorce have in common? At the end of the day someone's loosing a trailer......


----------



## drm11900 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ask us at AT anything and you will get a multitude of answers. We know it all! We know the BEST bows to buy!!! (of course mine is the best) What arrows to shoot with what broad heads. Proper form, one eye or two, sights, peeps, stabs everything! Oh man we can even tell you how to piss from tree 25’ in the air! You know there are many different ways to do this but my way is the right way. Hahaha
But only one guy on AT right now can answer the elusive question that we all seek.
How is the MY BUDDYS BIG SURPRISE gonna end!
Come on ROSCOE221 throw us a bone….


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Best thread ever!!


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Roscoe is hog tied somewhere...


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

crankn101 said:


>



i just damn near pissed my pants, even though im probably one of the few that gets it


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I just missed seeing a buck while it was in range cuz I was catching up on this thread! And what the heck roscoe? Not even an update?!


----------



## HuntinMD (Jul 9, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> He was pretty fired up over this whole ordeal so I decided it wasnt worth gettin in a fist fight with my friend over trying to take a pic of his relationship flying apart.


But you have no problem posting it on the internet.....love it...hahaha


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

TTT cant let this die!!


----------



## HuntinMD (Jul 9, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> Your to old to want to deal with younger girls the girls your age of any value are already married.


Speak for yourself, i'm more than happy to deal with younger girls...


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

HuntinMD said:


> Speak for yourself, i'm more than happy to deal with younger girls...


depending on how old you are that could be really creepy


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

this here's the queen of my double wide trailor 
with the polyester curtains and the redwood deck...


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

ryanhill said:


> if you were my buddy and thats how you told me or showed me the pics there would be two asses getin whooped . pals dont do stuff like that to each other . i dont know how much i believe this whole story if its true your not a very good friend and he should dump you along with her cheating ass


Not being an arse, but I was thinking the same thing. About 10 years ago I went through the same thing with a buddy. A girlfriend of a LONG time was cheating on him & I knew when, where, how,etc. . One day I broke it to him because I just couldn't take it anymore & she ended up twisting everything around, called me a liar......I didn't talk to him for a little over a year. Long story short, he heard it from a few other people & ended up catching them together. To this day we are still friends & he apologizes for not listening to me.

Never in a million years would I have put photos on an SD card, put photos in his mailbox, etc.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)




----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

hunt1up said:


> I'm a ways from Southern, IL by I have to agree on the the ******* drama in our state. It isn't just a southern thing I'm afraid.
> 
> A quick story to accompany this thread. This one is for sure true:
> 
> ...


Technically he just said in Illinois. He did not say Southern Illinois.


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess I'm good. Nothing but deer, coyotes, squirrels and bobcats on my cams. I'll keep checking though.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope Roscoe's buddy didn't use his Link card to buy a PC! :beat:


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well what now? Sheesh someone needs to go screw up so we can blast you on here! I am from Texas so maybe it should be me, we tend to preface a hospital trip with, " hey ya'll, hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry yall. I headed up North to hunt. I talk to the ol boy today and he told gave me the hard ass talk about how hes done and gonna go hog wild with some new women and all that. Then one of my other buddys called me up and told me the guy had a heart to heart to talk with him and hes thinkin about goin up to the court house and gonna marry her. He told our other mutual friend that she told him I am just tryin to drive them apart and she loves him. She has him belivin its his fault she cant stay faithful and that nobody can love him like she does. Even if they do get married I bet ya money that she will be bangin Elvin (the other guy) again in a week.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

roscoe221 said:


> Sorry yall. I headed up North to hunt. I talk to the ol boy today and he told gave me the hard ass talk about how hes done and gonna go hog wild with some new women and all that. Then one of my other buddys called me up and told me the guy had a heart to heart to talk with him and hes thinkin about goin up to the court house and gonna marry her. He told our other mutual friend that she told him I am just tryin to drive them apart and she loves him. She has him belivin its his fault she cant stay faithful and that nobody can love him like she does. Even if they do get married I bet ya money that she will be bangin Elvin (the other guy) again in a week.


I have a friend like that. What a crappy way to go through life.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> I have a friend like that. What a crappy way to go through life.



I hear ya. Some people would rather have a girl that took them for all their money, had a new guy every night and never let em deer hunt than to spend one day single. Blows my mind.


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, sounds like you threw him a lifejacket, but he chose to drown , anyway....


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

oh - btw - is she buying him a new tackle box

(or is he going to register for one for the wedding? )


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Savage Daddy said:


> Well, sounds like you threw him a lifejacket, but he chose to drown , anyway....



Well, in the words of Ron White.. "You can't fix stupid"...


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Savage Daddy said:


> oh - btw - is she buying him a new tackle box
> 
> (or is he going to register for one for the wedding? )


Haha I doubt it. But I imagine he might be able to borrow one of her other boyfriends tackle box.


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

Roscoe you gotta show this thread to him. Its gotten more views in two days than any other thread ive seen, and with great advise from a few hundred people. You cant let this tard fall on the knife!


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

roscoe221 said:


> Sorry yall. I headed up North to hunt. I talk to the ol boy today and he told gave me the hard ass talk about how hes done and gonna go hog wild with some new women and all that. Then one of my other buddys called me up and told me the guy had a heart to heart to talk with him and hes thinkin about goin up to the court house and gonna marry her. He told our other mutual friend that she told him I am just tryin to drive them apart and she loves him. She has him belivin its his fault she cant stay faithful and that nobody can love him like she does. Even if they do get married I bet ya money that she will be bangin Elvin (the other guy) again in a week.


:doh: :doh:


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Once a cheater always a cheater, and love is blind....Your buddy, Roscoe221, has lost his marbles....I think you should set him straight.....He will thank you in the end, (maybe)....GEEEZZ.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## handl042 (Aug 14, 2010)

So when do we find out she's his sister and she has been cheating on him with their cousin?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Terrible ending to a 12 page thread....Oh well.

Is anybody on here friends with this guy :moviecorn


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

O this opry aint over yet. I just had to get some hunting done before I head down and kick him in the sack.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Sorry Roscoe but your friend is a moron and if he is too stupid to realize what's truly going on, then he really deserves all the abuse she's giving him.

David


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I am literally sitting In my stand lol'ing!
Bp6469 and huntinmd have me dieing! Only thing better would be if this was in massachusetts and roscoe and his buddy ended up together!


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

Roscoe221, thank you for sharing your story with the rest of the world!!!!!!!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

MI_Darton said:


> Roscoe221, thank you for sharing your story with the rest of the world!!!!!!!


LOL, thats great!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Once again I say it this thread is epic, definite in the running for thread of the year


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

MI_Darton said:


> Roscoe221, thank you for sharing your story with the rest of the world!!!!!!!


Rolling on the floor again!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

The more I read this post the more it's confirmed to me: It may be pre-rut in the woods, but on AT the rut is full blown, all you perv's (and I use that term affectionately) asking for the pics. LOL


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

BLan said:


> The more I read this post the more it's confirmed to me: It may be pre-rut in the woods, but on AT the rut is full blown, all you perv's (and I use that term affectionately) asking for the pics. LOL


LOL! You know you wanna see them too!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Kimpossible said:


> LOL! You know you wanna see them too!


Would be believe me if I said while the male in me does want to see them I'd choose not to if they were up?


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

kenmack said:


> I guess I'm good. Nothing but deer, coyotes, squirrels and bobcats on my cams. I'll keep checking though.


Now that right there is funny!


----------



## Satch (Sep 15, 2009)

note to self, "don't show buddy where cam is"


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Satch said:


> note to self, "don't show buddy where cam is"


note to self...be careful when picking your friends...both female and male.


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

roscoe221 said:


> Haha I doubt it. But I imagine he might be able to borrow one of her other boyfriends tackle box.


Sounds like she'll have some other guys tackle but not in a tackle box.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

INDBowhunter said:


> Sounds like she'll have some other guys tackle but not in a tackle box.


haha thats funny right there glad im not in the deerstand right now because i nearly just pee'd myself reading this


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

goathollow said:


> note to self...be careful when picking your friends...both female and male.


Aww poor fella, afraid he was talking about you........ That said, he tried to warn him to no avail so did the best thing he thougth he could, let him down easily.


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

As a professional angler I take great offense to her treatment of the tackle box! Some things are just supposed to be sacred....


----------



## NELAwhitetail (Dec 25, 2008)

ollie6x47 said:


> Hope there are some pixs of a big buck to soften the blow.


WOW!!!!. SOFTEN the BLOW!?!? Did you mean to make this pun????


----------



## rwag (Aug 13, 2003)

roscoe221 said:


> O this opry aint over yet. I just had to get some hunting done before I head down and kick him in the sack.


Sack kicker! Thats awesome. Hey what kind of a trailer cam was it anyways?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Come on guys. It aint no fun, if the homies cant have some. :cheers:


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> you can pick her up after shes finished with the car


All I have to say is wow!


----------



## Kimpossible (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope Roscoe whacks his buck soon so he can get back to this thread!


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Surprise*

Anyone looking for a couple of used game cameras, I have been afraid to check mine since I read this thread, I get cold sweats when I think I need to check them.


----------



## bows&benching (Nov 9, 2009)

blew said:


> u mad?


got some misc'ers on here huh...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

roscoe, hows about showing the forum members some love , we need to see those pics of the perp .:moviecorn


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Terry A said:


> Anyone looking for a couple of used game cameras, I have been afraid to check mine since I read this thread, I get cold sweats when I think I need to check them.


My batteries are prob dead on mine, I can't bring myself to check them either! If anyone wants them I'll send u the gps coordinates for $25. Pp only please


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Kimpossible said:


> Hope Roscoe whacks his buck soon so he can get back to this thread!


I bet that aint what Roscoe is trying to whack. Read the whole thing funny crap! But I have to call BS without pictures.....


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

not good


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

bowmadness83 said:


> not good


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

"Elvin"? seriously? the other dudes name is "Elvin"? i know _the truth can be stranger than fiction_, and _you can't right this stuff_, but I'm with the :bs: crowd on this one...

though I was seriously entertained through the last 13 pages :rock-on:


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

bows&benching said:


> got some misc'ers on here huh...


o rly?


----------



## wannabullet (Oct 26, 2010)

haha this is greatness


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

We need an update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)

Kimpossible said:


> Hope Roscoe whacks his buck soon so he can get back to this thread!


Agreed x2


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

This oddly reminds me of.... "Don't laugh at me. Don't call me names. Don't get pleasure from my pain."


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

BS thread of the year! Roscoe keeps dodging the question everyone keeps asking! Pics brotha, without them, this thread is BS!


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

Been away from the computer for a few days and am looking for an update!


----------



## Bowhunter22085 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lighten up people.... why does there always have to be "a few sour apples" in the bunch. He said he tried to tell him. Gotta admit pretty clever.


----------



## Rookie4Life (Jul 21, 2010)

roscoe221 said:


> Even if they do get married I bet ya money that she will be bangin Elvin (the other guy) again in a week.


ELVIN??? Is that like Elvin and the chipmunks?


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

i don't know if it is all baloney or not but it just helped me kill 1.5 hrs at work, so thank you. I am from MS. I would expect it and none of it would come as a surprise if it was true. Generally though, unlike the bordering states, the participants in this kind of nonsense are usually not related. It is about the only bright spot I can see. TTT for an update.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Please give your friend a box of condoms and explain to him that he needs to use them carefully. We dont need people like this breeding.


----------



## Savage Daddy (Oct 25, 2010)

wheres the update - they gotta be back from the honeymoon by now - or is IHOP open 24/7?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

maybe they where kinky like that and poor ol' roscoe was just out of the loop :noidea:


----------



## Lawnboi (Aug 13, 2010)

"if i would have killed her, when i first met her, id be out of jail by now"

Great quote from an old country song that came to mind reading this


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

result?


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

C'mon Roscoe! you can't just leave us hanging. What happened after you gave him a kick in the sac?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

They all went to the Waffle House and lived happily everafter.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^^^hahahaha! i don't know why but i just laughed out loud when i read that.


----------



## TheHawkeyeState (Nov 18, 2011)

wow thanks for bringing this to the top so I could waste a half hour of my life. lol


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

TheHawkeyeState said:


> wow thanks for bringing this to the top so I could waste a half hour of my life. lol


haha, i saw some people talking about this thread in a different post and so i clicked on the link and I did the same thing.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

This too was a classic from a while back.....


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

dbertram85 said:


> Shut up


classy:thumbs_up


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

roscoe221 said:


> Same guy who a year ago told me to watch as he shot a beer can off the toolbox of his pickup with a deer slug he found in his jacket from his smooth bore over under. After he shoots out the drivers and passenger side windows he blames me for putting the beer can too close to the cab when we got out to go try and kill a few rabbits a few hours earlier.


 You really must be kidding, right?


----------



## mitejoma (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for making it bearable to be at work today... great thread


----------



## mathewsdxtzack (Feb 5, 2009)

pse85 said:


> haha i love this site i realy do!
> 
> well......keep us posted lol


:tongue:


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Love this whole thread just spent two hours reading whole thing haha 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## badlandsbilly (Jan 19, 2012)

I laughed so hard reading this thread I choked and snorted coffee out of my nose on to the keyboard!!!


----------



## Mxracer532 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is the pic guys!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I am embarrassed to admit i just finished reading every post on this thread! By my own admission, i am a tool. In fact i should change my name to The Wedge cuz im a simple tool!


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

dbertram85 said:


> Shut up


LOL did you just tell someone to shut up over the internet??


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

dbertram85 said:


> Shut up


Almost as good as an in your face Shut Up...Awesome!!


----------



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

Talk about getting left hangin'!!! I read the whole dang thing and didn't even find out if Luke and Daisey got hitched.


----------



## SurfArrows (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish there were spark notes for this thread so I dont have to read the whole thing...


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

SurfArrows said:


> I wish there were spark notes for this thread so I dont have to read the whole thing...


Guy A's lady friend has been cheating on him for a while. Guy A's buddy tried to tell him, but Guy A wouldn't believe it. So the buddy got pictures of the infedelity and transfered them onto Guy A's SD card in his trail camera. Guy A sees pictures, big fight between Guy A and lady friend ensues. Dishes and property are broken. Lady friend gets a trailer to move her stuff out. She comes back later and blames her infedelity on Guy A and says that Guy A's buddy is just trying to break them up because he doesn't like her. So Guy A starts talking about taking back lady friend and marrying her. Guy A's buddy says he is going over to Guy A's house to kick him in the sack if he gets back together with lady friend. And thats where it ends...


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

^ you forgot that someone said shut up to someone else....Over the internet.


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

huntin_addict said:


> Almost as good as an in your face Shut Up...Awesome!!


almost but not quite.
We got some real winners on here.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

dbertram85 said:


> Shut up


omg


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

The most hated and loved thread on AT besides the one with pornstar-playboy-bowhunting chick a few months back lol


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

the "shut up" comment truly COMPLETED this thread!!!!

Now it has it ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

BvrHunter said:


> The most hated and loved thread on AT besides the one with *pornstar*-playboy-bowhunting chick a few months back lol


??? I can truly say, I must have missed something ???


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

scrapejuice said:


> ??? I can truly say, I must have missed something ???


Shut up....


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

The friend sounds like the average red neck ****** and I have to question anyone who would be hanging around with such a person too.
Where is all this taking place?....Like I couldn't guess?!


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

scrapejuice said:


> ??? I can truly say, I must have missed something ???


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

BvrHunter said:


> The most hated and loved thread on AT besides the one with pornstar-playboy-bowhunting chick a few months back lol




Where's the link to this one?!!!!


lol
.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I caught enough of the thread to be entertained as most any of us on here were, but its the part I quoted above in BOLD that I knew nothing about!!!

Is there a reliable source out there that can verify this to be true???


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Geez, who needs JERRY SPRINGER when you have the "The WT episodes" on archery talk.


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

butt whoopin time


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

scrapejuice said:


> I caught enough of the thread to be entertained as most any of us on here were, but its the part I quoted above in BOLD that I knew nothing about!!!
> 
> Is there a reliable source out there that can verify this to be true???


O yea its true, you don't remember bowhunterchick???


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

dray223 said:


> O yea its true, you don't remember bowhunterchick???


I guess you automatically consider all Playboy models pornstars?


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> I caught enough of the thread to be entertained as most any of us on here were, but its the part I quoted above in BOLD that I knew nothing about!!!
> 
> Is there a reliable source out there that can verify this to be true???


Her AT name is bowhunterchck13


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

dray223 said:


> O yea its true, you don't remember bowhunterchick???


right! I understand and remember the parts about her being a bowhunter and appearing in playboy magazine. BUT didn't know anything about the PORNSTAR thing. Thats a pretty big leap from bowhunting and even appearing nude for a few photos. Just wondering if thats true or if that was just something BvrHunter just threw into there to spice up his post???


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> right! I understand and remember the parts about her being a bowhunter and appearing in playboy magazine. BUT didn't know anything about the PORNSTAR thing. Thats a pretty big leap from bowhunting and even appearing nude for a few photos. Just wondering if thats true or if that was just something BvrHunter just threw into there to spice up his post???


I never herd anything about pornstar. Just a smoking hot all natural blonde. I think he was just lumping pornstar with playboy model.


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

whos got the link to the bowhunterchick13 thread i thought i seen it way back but now i cant find it


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Search bowhunterchick and it is a closed thread half way down.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

BvrHunter said:


> The most hated and loved thread on AT besides the one with pornstar-playboy-bowhunting chick a few months back lol


When did she make the move from model to pornstar?


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

There all porn stars some just have more Exposure lol


Another day in paradice


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

weldorman said:


> There all porn stars some just have more Exposure lol
> 
> 
> Another day in paradice


Hey everyone...thought id chime in and let you all know that I am NOT a porn star. No disrespect to anyone that is, since I feel our choices are ours to make, but in my opinion there is a huge difference between having the confidence to embrace life and the female body and being raled in a low budget film for a quick grand in exchange for being publicly degraded. Everyone has their own opinion as to what is the same and what is different. The point of this post is to save your time in looking for a nonexistent video. Hope everyone is excited for spring turkey.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey everyone...thought id chime in and let you all know that I am NOT a porn star. No disrespect to anyone that is, since I feel our choices are ours to make, but in my opinion there is a huge difference between having the confidence to embrace life and the female body and being raled in a low budget film for a quick grand in exchange for being publicly degraded. Everyone has their own opinion as to what is the same and what is different. The point of this post is to save your time in looking for a nonexistent video. Hope everyone is excited for spring turkey.


Glad she acts better than most of you guys, I am impressed how small she is and she is pull 45#.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey everyone...thought id chime in and let you all know that I am NOT a porn star. No disrespect to anyone that is, since I feel our choices are ours to make, but in my opinion there is a huge difference between having the confidence to embrace life and the female body and being raled in a low budget film for a quick grand in exchange for being publicly degraded. Everyone has their own opinion as to what is the same and what is different. The point of this post is to save your time in looking for a nonexistent video. Hope everyone is excited for spring turkey.


You are a beautiful LADY. The posts I've read of yours always seem professional and to the point without being a total b***h. You show a lot of class,IMO. Good luck in all you do...especially killin' birds. Make sure you post pics,girl.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree, BowhunterChck13, always has classy, well spoken replies that get to the point. Plus she does it without the low blows so many take at her, many of you on here could learn a lot from her actions, or in some cases lack there of.


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just spent the better part of the entire morning reading this stuff. Some pretty hilarious comments on here. I think the condoms and no breeding comment is the best. Truly entertaining. I just have to keep telling myself it's all BS. But at the same time, there are alot of stupid people in this world, so it could be true.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

scrapejuice said:


> right! I understand and remember the parts about her being a bowhunter and appearing in playboy magazine. BUT didn't know anything about the PORNSTAR thing. Thats a pretty big leap from bowhunting and even appearing nude for a few photos. Just wondering if thats true or if that was just something* BvrHunter just threw into there to spice up his post???*




Bingo!! My comment was not a poke at BowHuntingCick...all my comments in her personal thread from a few months back, which were all of two I think were all respectful...... Sorry if my comment in this thread offended anyone especially you BowHuntingChck!! That was not my intent at all.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

BvrHunter said:


> [/B]
> 
> Bingo!! My comment was not a poke at BowHuntingCick...all my comments in her personal thread from a few months back, which were all of two I think were all respectful...... Sorry if my comment in this thread offended anyone especially you BowHuntingChck!! That was not my intent at all.


No problem  no feelings hurt here. Just wanted to end a forum rumor before it started.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey everyone...thought id chime in and let you all know that I am NOT a porn star. No disrespect to anyone that is, since I feel our choices are ours to make, but in my opinion there is a huge difference between having the confidence to embrace life and the female body and being raled in a low budget film for a quick grand in exchange for being publicly degraded. Everyone has their own opinion as to what is the same and what is different. The point of this post is to save your time in looking for a nonexistent video. Hope everyone is excited for spring turkey.


Well said. And no not turkey....... BEAR.

I can't believe this thread was brought back up from the past. I feel dumber having wasted my time reading it.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Just cant let this one go, FAH


----------



## 520dude (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait. Wait. Wait. This dude had a pool table in a double wide?
That's ******* right there.


----------



## il bowfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

520dude said:


> Wait. Wait. Wait. This dude had a pool table in a double wide?
> That's ******* right there.


 LOL i was thinking the same thing


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, my 65 yr old SISTER, mother of five, grandmother of umpteen, had a pool table in her doublewide.


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

where roscoe lol


----------

